# Alexis



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

Guys as a PAOK fan I'm very happy today as we signed Alexis to replace the "Big talent but small minds" Torraye Bragues.
Of course I've watched him several times but I'd apreciate some more info about him especially from the German guys.You know the only doubt about him is his age but he is famous for his always excelent physical condition.You believe he will be in the proper shape for a difficult league as the Greek?If yes he's gona be the ideal piece for PAOK roster cause we have some really TOP
talents but lack experience.PAOK now needs only a quality back up center for Brent Scott cause Perry Carter is worse than last year...


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

I think Alexis is exactly what PAOK needs at the moment. It is true that he's in the right age to be a grandparent but nevertheless his experience will be the best assistance to the young players of PAOK, like Vassiliadis and Mavrokefalides. Despite his age he's good at scoring, and rebounding too. He's gonna be much more useful and dangerous than most people think. 

The bad think with PAOK (to change the subject) is that despite the huge mass of supporters they have they fail to gather more than 250-300 people in each game. PAOK fans (contrary to Aris fans) are mainly football fans and they don't care that much for their basketball team (at least they stopped caring since Branislav Preljevic left the team for Virtus). They should support their team more.

Can you imagine how G. Sigalas have felt when he played in front of a crowd of 7.000 at the game of his new team, Granada ,against C.S. F. Sevilla the other day? It is a big change. Playing for a big and historic team like PAOK when watching you 150 people and then gong to Granada (who?) and play in an NBA equivelant atmospaire............

Don't you agree?


----------



## alister (Oct 12, 2002)

You are right man about the situation in PAOK.I don't know,
I believed that with Bane as a head coach we would have an almost full arena in everygame.The truth is that at the start of the season we had a very weak team.Personally I liked it cause we didn't spend money we don't have and Bane gave the oportunity to young guys to play who did nice.Bane to me is gonna be a great coach.I think that we had a great roster but Bragues played with bad attitude and although we had in theory probably the best centers duo in Greece,they lost the battle against teams like Aris,Ionikos and AEK(without Dikoudis I think you agree they have much worse front line than PAOK).Alexis is great but in order to become better it is essential to get a back up true center,probably a cheap Bosman "B".With the money of Materic and Carter we should find sth like Nosov for example or any Yugo or Croatian...


----------

